# URGENT: bit by scorpion- what about my milk!!



## Sarahfina (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello all, I've had the incredably unfortunate experience of having been stung by a black scorpion today and while it is not deadly, it is still fairly toxic and the poison has surely spread through my body, along with the intence pain!! All those breathing techinques I didn't use in labor are suddenly very useful!! The doctor I saw said I can keep breastfeeding my 13 mnt dd, but just curious about other's opinions. I of course want to contiue to feed her, but am worried about the toxins which will surely be in my milk?! Any information?? Anyone else faced this issue?? (I hope not, for all of your sakes....)

Thanks

Sarahfina


----------



## dentmom3 (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow! And I thought being bit by a turtle while pregnant was a tough one!

I wish I had help for you but we don't have scorpions here...I am sending you healthy vibes and a hug for the pain!

Hang in there and I hope your answer comes soon!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Do you have vitamin C to help your body fight the toxins? Sodium ascorbate is the best form of C but i don't know if you have access to that. You need to take it to bowel tolerance.

I know nothing about breastfeeding and toxins.


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

It's fine. The toxins are diluted throughout the fluids in your body. The amount that makes it into your breast milk is very small, not enough to affect your baby.


----------



## Sarahfina (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey thanks for the advice! I just carried on nursing and all seemed fine...


----------



## Susuhound (Jul 5, 2006)

From Dr Hale
http://66.230.33.248/discus/messages...tml?1123717685

*The venoms injected by snakes and even scorpions, spiders and bees are all large proteins...hence they are virtually excluded from the maternal milk compartment. However, I decided to consult my brilliant friend who is a boarded medical toxicologist and pediatrician. He was adamant that a mom can continue to breastfeed following envenomation with any of these species. He too concurred that it was highly unlikely any would pass into milk, or even if it did, it would be metabolized prior to causing any problems for the infant.*

HTH


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

eek! How scary! They are so creepy! I'm glad everything is ok though!


----------



## Sarahfina (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the further information...this is really good for nursing mamas to know, as in such a situation one doesn't always know what to do...my first thought after "Am I going to die?" was "What about my milk!?" and I was releaved to be reassured that it would be just fine to continue nursing. But it is good to better understand how the venom is processed and WHY I dont have to worry....let us hope that most mothers will never face this issue, but hey if you do, now you know!!

Kind thanks to you all,

Sarahfina


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Interesting info.! We do indeed learn something new every day, I would have thought the opposite to be true, glad I would'a been wrong!
















- feel better!!


----------

